

Hacker News is not working via http - PaulGregor

Hacker News is not working via http. There&#x27;s no redirect to https, Please Fix it.
======
xxdesmus
I don't follow. There is already a 301 redirect to HTTPS in place...
[https://gist.github.com/xxdesmus/8548677](https://gist.github.com/xxdesmus/8548677)

------
PaulGregor
It's a "miracle", now redirect is working.

